# Davey Jones, RIP



## elder999 (Mar 4, 2012)

So it's 1966, and I'm about as sick as I've ever been, which pretty much means "near death." :lol:

  No, really. 6th birthday came with a grand party, then mumps, then febrile seizures, then meningitis. One hell of a summer-spent it, and most of second grade, in bed.

   Saw all kinds of TV, though.  

That September, a new show debuted_:The Monkees_ were  what's called a "confectioned" group. Bubble gum pop players that had been auditioned and assembled for the project. It was a funny show-and had fun music, and interesting guests like the Beach Boys-it was the first place I saw Frank Zappa, who I followed for years and years, until he died-I figure I miss* him* more than I'll ever miss Davey Jones-or anyone else who died last week. Davey was the Monkee who was obviously "the cute one," and girls got all whiny over, even in 1968, when the show finally went off

.   In all the noise about other people dying-people who probably never made a sick little boy smile, or a girl get all whiny-Davey Jones's passing, at 66, among his horses, where his friends say he was happiest, seems to have gotten lost.   

So, here. Not my favorite Monkees song, but all Davey, and one of their most popular:







  Incidentally, the guy played the Artful Dodger in Oliver!, and appeared with the cast on the very same Ed Sullivan Show that the Beatles debuted on........BION......


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2012)

I too grew up watching the Monkees and while Mickey the drummer was my favorite because he was zany and made me laugh. Davey's singing talent helped me (in part) appreciate what singing was all about. They were supposedly the American's answer to the Beatles and the band was created just for the show. Each of the members (if I recall correctly) never met prior and yet they jelled quite nicely. Lots of good music and most of it still listen-able today. 
RIP Davey. You'll always be remembered fondly.


----------



## WC_lun (Mar 5, 2012)

I also watched the Monkees when I was a kid.  I even still enjoy most of the music.  Some of its on my Ipod.  RIP Davey!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 5, 2012)

.


----------



## MPC1257 (Mar 5, 2012)

...


----------



## seasoned (Mar 5, 2012)

. RIP, may your music live on.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

